# Sherman Williams v. Benjamin Moore



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

Any opinions on the differences in paint - Sherman Williams Matte Finish versus Benjamin Moore Regal Matte? I was told tonight that the Ben Moore Matte finish has flaws and was told the Sherman Williams Matte would be a better choice, and also a little cheaper. I always have leaned toward Ben Moore products, but this person seemed to be very knowledgable and very professional. He said I could choose either -

Any advice?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

It's a Ford Chevy thing
They both make good paints, both make some cheap stuff too
There's no "Regal Matte flaw" thing going around
Pros get used to what they get used to, no mouse in a maze wants to have their cheese moved on them

If you wanted to get into specifics, I could give you my opinions
One may have a better choice for a specific project
But for a general overall, neither is better than the other

As far as I know, there's no SWP "Matte Finish" line
So I guess it depends what SWP line you are talking about
Super Paint?
Cashmere?

The Regal Matte I know is excellent, and would be hard to beat by any SWP product (even begrudgingly by my local SWP rep)
But SWP's Cashmere line might do it
But not cheaply
It's a good percentage more than BM RM

Make sure it's apples to apples
Or just stick with what you know


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Here Here Very well put slickshift.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

The SHermin Williams Matte that I was referring to is Duration Home. I was mistaken for calling it Matte - it is the product that was being compared to Ben Moore Matte.

Thanks for your insight slickshift. Additional advice is welcomed.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I like Ben Moore better.
Just cuz I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Having recently painted the Ben moore and doing every room in my house in Duration, I will give you my opinion, but again, like slick said, it is coke vs pepsi! 

BM, goes on great. Covers extremely well!! Silky smooth and strong. Colors are insane!

SW Duration - Goes on like silk! 2nd coat feels like a 4th!! No joke! My Duration room washes noticeably better than my Ben Moore room. But the BM still washes great! My BM colors are a smidgen nicer than my SW. 

If I painted another room tomorrow, I'd go for Duration. If my friend painted his room with BM, I wouldn't be able to make argument against it. Good luck.


----------

